# ISPc 3 - Webmin - Virtualwin



## joeby (17. Jan. 2009)

Hallo, zum Releasekandidaten einige weitere Fragen:

Verträgt sich ISPc3 mit Webmin und evtl. auch mit virtualmin? Ich möchte es nutzen, um damit einfach Konfigurationen zu editieren und es jeweils nach Gebrauch abschalten.

Lässt sich - solange nur einer Konfiguriert - ISPc3 abschalten, wenn es nicht zur Konfiguration nötig ist? (Aus Sicherheitsgründen in der RC-Phase)

Danke für eine Antwort

joeby


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2009)

> Verträgt sich ISPc3 mit Webmin und evtl. auch mit virtualmin?


Nein. Wie bei allen Server Administrationslösungen kannst Du immer nur eine gleichzeitig einsetzen.


----------

